# Little man on the prowl!!! My Log



## motley482 (Jun 10, 2014)

So Ive been on the board for a few months now so im feeling like a big boy and ready to keep a log STATS:

24 yrs old 160 lbs 5 11'' body fat unknown but I mean Its gotta be low muscle just builds off itself at this point

CYCLE
Weeks 1-7 test prop pin EOD 100mgs
Weeks 5-20 test Ethan. 500mgs pin 2x a week 250 mg
Weeks 1-20 armidex 1mg a week take between .25 and .35 EOD
Weeks 2-20 500 ius of hcg pin 2x a week 250 ius
Weeks 24-27 PCT
Clomid 50/50/50/50
Nolva 20/20/10/10

DIET:
Maintaining healthy eating habits and consuming roughly 3500 cal a day....im sure I cud do better but im a very picky eater and always had a tough time gaining weight, hense why I cycle! I also rest atleast 7 hrs a day and sometimes take naps since I work 3rd shift helps me recover nice and quick

This is my first legit cycle first 2 I ran were of test but did not perform pct or take any AI's....after some brief counseling from all you well educated bros and some needed time off to let my system recuperate from my stupidity, im hoping to gain 20lbs this cycle when alls said and done!


----------



## motley482 (Jun 10, 2014)

WEEK 2 ON CYCLE!

First week went very well mentally I was top notch, which is easy when ur pinning EOD fukkin gets you in the zone.... This is what my schedule looked like ( keep in mind I tend to switch things up some weeks to add a little variety to my workouts).

SUNDAY - chest
MONDAY- Bi's shoulders and forearms
TUESDAY- Tri's and back
WENSDAY- DAY OFF
THURSDAY- legs and chest
FRIDAY- pushups and pullups ( light workout due to chest prior day)
SATURDAY- DAY OFF

my Chest is def not up to par...im working it atleast twice a week I kno ur muscles grow when u rest but I need to get these titties going ( with no help of estro I might add)


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Jun 19, 2014)

How is week 3 going ?.. What weights are u shifting as well ?.. I'd be interested in how much u are improving via increased weights or increased reps ?


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good luck man. I'm following along as well. Interested in how the prop is treating you. I'm about a week behind you with a prop npp cycle. Just started npp this week.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 19, 2014)

truelyfreespirit said:


> How is week 3 going ?.. What weights are u shifting as well ?.. I'd be interested in how much u are improving via increased weights or increased reps ?


week 3 is going very well im looking extremeley vascular now, I cant get my ass out of the gym lol....ive moved to more volume for chest an legs since those muscles will be my main focus thru ought cycle....gained 3lbs so far believe I will be putting on more weight sooner within the next 6 weeks....strengh is going up and having really good pumps so far so good....also my routine is all over the place but as long as im doing each muscle once a week with 100% thru my workouts plus getting great rest, all will be fine


----------



## motley482 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yatz77 said:


> Good luck man. I'm following along as well. Interested in how the prop is treating you. I'm about a week behind you with a prop npp cycle. Just started npp this week.


nice man the NPP def sounds like a good choice!....so far the props been treating me very well....Im not a huge fan of short esters for I have to pin eod but mentally it gets u pumped after every pin so I cant complain....hows ur cycle going so far?


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 19, 2014)

motley482 said:


> nice man the NPP def sounds like a good choice!....so far the props been treating me very well....Im not a huge fan of short esters for I have to pin eod but mentally it gets u pumped after every pin so I cant complain....hows ur cycle going so far?



Mine is going well. I'm in week three now too. Just started npp this week. Sounds similar to your results so far. Getting more and more vascular, and great pumps at gym. Having killer very focused intense workouts.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice....ya my workouts geow more and more intense every week plus I will continue to increase weight during lifts every week which will really help me put on some weight....a simple test run is nice gives me that extra push and strength in the gym to increase my size and overall strength. ..btw im fetting 7 vials of test E 300 next friday....so I will be switching over feom short to long ester within the 6 week mark and will be bumpimg it up to 600mg a week so the gains will really start to kick in high gear in about 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## motley482 (Jun 23, 2014)

So just starting week 4 of my test prop 100mg EOD cycle....so far ive put on 5lbs, im vascular as shit I mean people look at me at the gym and say ya that guys juicing, its insane, getting great pumps actually went up in weight on chest today with no issues, slight joint pain in my right shoulder but its always been there so I just try not to hyper extend it on bench press.  I will be bumping it up to 150mg EOD next week so game on baby!


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 26, 2014)

When are you planning on getting bloods?


----------



## motley482 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yatz77 said:


> When are you planning on getting bloods?


my plans to get bloods done 4 weeks into the test E...im switching over from test prop to test E in roughly 2 weeks...I know the props good and have a good idea of my estrogen since I break out alot more than usual if my estro goes up...so I found taking roughly .30 mg of armidex EOD has  done me well and I have no itchy nips or sensitivity plus overall I feel good and am really starting to see some positive changes....im getting the test E from a different source and will be bumping up to 600mg a week so once I do four weeks on that dosage and gear I will get bloods and c where I stand


----------



## motley482 (Jul 8, 2014)

Figured id post some progress pics for myself and others to see my progress thus far....so im beginning week 6 of my cycle and so far im up 5lbs, not much but a hell of a start for only 6 weeks in...u can see my upper legs are starting to get a little bigger thanks to some good advice from some of you fellas getting me to focus on my lower body more than I have been...upper chest is starting to fill out well also...those are my. Main muscle groups of focus this cycle legs and chest/upper chest....my arms, back and shoulders are strengthening up nicely and obtaining some good size as well...so far very happy with the progress and cant wait to see how I look on week 12!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2014)

looking good!


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Jul 9, 2014)

If I thought I was going to look like that wearing underwear I would have stuffed a few socks down my pants before taking the pic. It must be cold where u live huh.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

motley482 said:


> WEEK 2 ON CYCLE!
> 
> First week went very well mentally I was top notch, which is easy when ur pinning EOD fukkin gets you in the zone.... This is what my schedule looked like ( keep in mind I tend to switch things up some weeks to add a little variety to my workouts).
> 
> ...



Can I get a pick of the wheels? I think your prioritizing is maybe a bit off. Unless you have some genetically freaky legs you are hitting legs once per week with chest?  Show those legs some love and you'll look a lot meaner in no time.

EDIT: Just saw that pic above with some leg in it. Actually not bad for a guy at 160.  Any sweep to the hamstrings? How about a pic from the side that shows hams


----------



## motley482 (Jul 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can I get a pick of the wheels? I think your prioritizing is maybe a bit off. Unless you have some genetically freaky legs you are hitting legs once per week with chest?  Show those legs some love and you'll look a lot meaner in no time.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw that pic above with some leg in it. Actually not bad for a guy at 160.  Any sweep to the hamstrings? How about a pic from the side that shows hams


I was saying ive been focusing on legs and chest more lately in other words doing more volume to try to build those body parts up...and ill throw up a few more pics when I get a chance


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Jul 9, 2014)

I think Pillarofbalance means that if u did your legs and just your legs on one day then you would progress with them a lot faster. Legs are the biggest muscles we have so get them going good and it has a positive knock on effect for the rest of our muscles... Also I have stuck on the chest a few times and personally I found this advice useful. Worth a look pal: http://youtu.be/G_SItASl9LE


----------



## motley482 (Jul 22, 2014)

Heres my progress so far this cycle...curently starting week 7 of my test prop cycle...starting to real feel the affects by week 4 and have been putting on 2lbs a week sense.


----------



## motley482 (Jul 22, 2014)

A couple more


----------



## motley482 (Jul 22, 2014)

Overall cycle been going great recovering so quickly and lifting more every week!!....I weigh 166lbs now was 159lbs when I started....plan on running atleast another 8 weeks so hopeing to be 175 when alls said and done...also legs have gotten more toned and stronger so def happy about that


----------

